
'Mars rat' spied by NASA's Curiosity rover - tocomment
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/05/29/mars-rat-spied-by-nasa-curiosity-rover/
======
ryanmcbride
In Fox's defense (I never thought I'd say that), I think they're reporting
that a bunch of people are dumb, not that there is life on Mars. Since they
pretty clearly talk about pareidolia, I'm going to assume this is their quasi-
journalistic way of saying "Look at these idiots", which I can somehow
respect.

My opinion on the picture is probably the common one her. It's a rock.

------
rpicard
> The “creature” was identified on the UFO Sightings Daily website, where its
> finder, ScottCWaring, held tight to his opinion: That’s one darn cute rodent
> on Mars.

I'm not sure what's going on here, but I think it's pretty funny.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Its hilarious, so in one camp you have the people asserting this is proof
positive there is life on Mars, and in the other camp you have people
asserting this is proof positive that NASA is faking the whole thing and its
just in a warehouse somewhere pretending to be on Mars.

Again, a huge benefit of having people there would be to walk over and look at
it. In the mean time it would be nice to develop robotic technology that you
could rely on to go check something out, without risking having it becoming
stuck in a pocket of sand.

------
t0
Were they just hacked?

~~~
DavidBradbury
If you didn't read the article (which I will assume you didn't given your
post), I'll sum it up: They're basically reporting that the 'rat' isn't a rat.
It then goes on to treat the subject lightheartedly while providing
information on pareidolia and why we 'see' things like the rat.

------
lurkinggrue
Damn that rock is cute.

